# Deterministische Turing Machine



## Ion (19. Jun 2015)

Hallo, eigentlich ist es ja keine Hausaufgabe mehr, da ich mich nicht in der Schule befinde aber ich wusste nicht, wohin sonst damit. Das ist für die Uni und eigentlich eher für mich und jeden, der zuhause üben will.

Ich habe dabei versucht, diese Aufgabe zu lösen aber wie geht man da ran? 


Wie schreibt man das vor allem richtig auf? Ich kenne die ganzen Zeichen etc. wohl aber vor allem bereitet mir der letzte Satz probleme. Was soll man da schreiben? Was berechnet die Turing Maschine?


----------



## CSHW89 (20. Jun 2015)

Wie mans aufschreibt? Ich weiß nicht, wie ihrs gelernt habt. Wir haben die Konfiguration als Tupel aufgeschrieben (wobei ich selbst, nicht mehr soo sicher bin, wie die Kopfposition angegeben wurde). Aber z.b. so (q0, 11) -> (q1, 01) -> (q1, 010) -> ...
Guck einfach, was am Ende rauskommt. Normalerweise sieht man dann schon, was die TM macht. Ansonsten andere Beispiele probieren, wobei ich sehe, das Eigabealphabet ist eh nur "1". Somit gibt es nicht viele mögliche Eingaben: "", "1", "11", "111"...
lg Kevin


----------

